# Good part number for BMW "fuzzy tape"?



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Does anyone have a _valid_ part number for the BMW "fuzzy tape" that is used on various wiring harnesses in our cars? Over time I've run into a couple part numbers that claim to be for the tape, but they all came up as "part not valid" on the dealer's computer.


----------



## 01silber (Jun 28, 2002)

the one that I have found(part number) when i asked the board about it someone commented that it is the right stuff but not the same as what comes on the cars from the factory they said the factory stuff was 10 times better
if we could find out who build the wiring harnesses I will call and harass then into some info


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

01silber said:


> the one that I have found(part number) when i asked the board about it someone commented that it is the right stuff but not the same as what comes on the cars from the factory they said the factory stuff was 10 times better


I need to do a special Valentine 1 hardwire, where I need to snake a modular cord across the headliner, down the A piller, and behind the NAV display. So I need some kind of fuzzy tape to keep the modular phone wire from rattling up there. Even the "not as good as factory" tape might do if I can't get the factory stuff - do you have a part number for it?


----------



## 01silber (Jun 28, 2002)

terry see the pic from etk, also i was thinking what about the soft side of a velcro tape , i know they sell rolls of 1in velcro tape and the soft side would prob do fine and the other side of course is sticky, just a thought
i found the tape under electronic section of etk


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

01silber said:


> terry see the pic from etk, also i was thinking what about the soft side of a velcro tape , i know they sell rolls of 1in velcro tape and the soft side would prob do fine and the other side of course is sticky, just a thought


That ETK 902 588 part is one of the ones that the dealer says "not a valid part number" about. I suppose I can try again to see if anything has changed.

The problem wth velcro loop tape is that since it has a thick Mylar backing, it can't be wrapped too tightly around a small bundle of wire.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

I believe 31st330i went on a similiar quest a few years ago, and came up with some part numbers that worked. You may want to contact him.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

So does this special hardwire have anything to do with Jaric Design? :eeps:


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> So does this special hardwire have anything to do with Jaric Design? :eeps:


That'd be a safe guess


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Will you be allowed to post a review and install pics? :str8pimpi


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Will you be allowed to post a review and install pics? :str8pimpi


I don't have it yet, but that is the plan. I hope to be able to show it at Bimmerfest.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

The tape 31st330i found is indeed a part that dealer computers claim they can't find. The bigger problem is that the tape is just hardware store friction tape. The cool fuzzy tape that Terry is refering to (and something I've looked for as well) seems like it's got a really thin backing with a fuzzy cloth on it. So far, BMW, VAG and MB don't have anything. It's not uncommon on european cars, so when I have time I'm gonna check Volvo, SAAB, etc. till I find it.

Now, I haven't ordered this stuff yet, and it's about 2x too wide as it comes, but Eastwood Co sells a cloth tape that, in the picture, looks serviceable.


----------



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

I ordered about 12 roles of it a few years back and have a couple in my garage. I'll check the part number when I get home tonight, but like 01silber said, it isn't the same stuff; it is like a fabric electrical tape. When I ordered it though, I was told the part number wasn't valid, but I told them to put it through anyway and sure enough a few days later I had a big box of it.


----------



## 01silber (Jun 28, 2002)

I know the info is out there so if someone can track down the manufacture of the z3 wire heanress , I will bug the hell out of them till they sell me some, let me know


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

Terry Kennedy said:


> That ETK 902 588 part is one of the ones that the dealer says "not a valid part number" about. I suppose I can try again to see if anything has changed.


I have a 25m roll of 61 13 6 902 588 tape in front of me delivered from the regional warehouse in Hannover on 5 December 2003. The part was in the system then.


----------



## captaindrewle (Nov 19, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> Does anyone have a _valid_ part number for the BMW "fuzzy tape" that is used on various wiring harnesses in our cars? Over time I've run into a couple part numbers that claim to be for the tape, but they all came up as "part not valid" on the dealer's computer.


Would a group buy be in order for this? I'd be interested in getting some of this tape too.


----------



## 01silber (Jun 28, 2002)

johnf said:


> I have a 25m roll of 61 13 6 902 588 tape in front of me delivered from the regional warehouse in Hannover on 5 December 2003. The part was in the system then.


any good pics??


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

01silber said:


> any good pics??


There used to be a pic of this on 31st330i's webpage, but it appears to be gone. Just go to your local hardware store, look for a roll of 'friction tape' and that's the same stuff. I have rolls of both and they're basically identical.


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

01silber said:


> any good pics??


Try this one:


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

johnf said:


> Try this one:


Unfortunately, that's plain old friction tape in a BMW bag, which is what others have reported they got with that part number. The problem with that stuff is that it is sticky / gooey on both sides, and gets anything it stays in contact pretty gross. The BMW fuzzy tape used in manufacturing is non-sticky fuzz on one side and adhesive on the other, and probably comes on a roll with backing paper to keep the fuzz from getting crudded up.

Looks like I'm going to have to phone BMW AG and ask 'em. Stay tuned...


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

Terry Kennedy said:


> Unfortunately, that's plain old friction tape in a BMW bag, which is what others have reported they got with that part number. The problem with that stuff is that it is sticky / gooey on both sides, and gets anything it stays in contact pretty gross. The BMW fuzzy tape used in manufacturing is non-sticky fuzz on one side and adhesive on the other, and probably comes on a roll with backing paper to keep the fuzz from getting crudded up.


The roll I ordered in December only feels sticky on one side. I wonder if people have been getting old, possibly heat-stroked stock. I have been salvaging parts from an E34 main harness with the dull, cloth-backed tape you are probably describing. Within a year or two of the harness's manufacturer, the adhesive had already spread into the cloth and onto the wiring.

As a crude test, I extracted a single layer from a piece of 3-ply toilet paper and tried pressing the 6 902 588 tape against it. The outer non-adhesive surface of the roll won't lift it but the side of the roll will - if you press moderately hard. (Laying my roll on the tissue for a few minutes will only briefly lift it.)


----------

